
Ask HN: What's does your home office set up look like? - raykanani99
Curious as to how people have set up their optimal home office space? Pictures and links to equipment would be awesome.
======
tfmatt
I believe reddit.com/r/battlestations is what you are after

------
ericzawo
I always thought this would be incredibly interesting for the Hacker News
crowd. I'm sure there's more than a few /r/MechanicalHeadPens people here. :)

------
meagher
Some setups here:
[https://kit.com/explore/setup](https://kit.com/explore/setup)

